# Pope John Paul II



## bart (Apr 2, 2005)

As the Philippines is predominantly a Catholic country and many of ourselves and our teachers are Catholics, I would like to take a symbolic moment for the life of Pope John Paul II, born Karol Jozef Wojtyla who died today at age 84. 

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 3, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## peter (Apr 4, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Apr 4, 2005)

.


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 6, 2005)

.


----------

